# Kindle Touch - Page Numbers



## Benny Blades (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm new to the e-book world and Kindles.  I'm reading 11/22/63, at the bottom of my Kindle Touch is "Loc" ("Loc 1342) and percent read. Not sure why "loc" is down there but why isn't the page number shown?  Yes I can tap the top, more stuff pops up (Aa, Go To, Sync, Menu, tap to search, shopping cart? back arrow) and the page I'm currently on of how many left appears.  

Is this standard on Kindles or book specific?  Is it possible to show page numbers too at the bottom?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

From the first (November 2007) Kindles have used Location numbers (that's what "loc" refers to) to identify where you are in a book.  So that's the default measure but if you want to see page numbers you can use the menu option as you have discovered.  Note that a book that isn't even published in paper won't have a page number count regardless.

FWIW, once you get used to locations, it's not hard to translate in your head how far along you are.  And the percentage helps too.  I am one who never cared much about page numbers except as a measure for how far into the book I was anyway.


----------



## firedawn (Feb 5, 2010)

It's weird because my page numbers aren't showing up even in the tapping top menu. These are books that I know to have page numbers coded in on my old Kindle! So weird.


----------

